# Help on ARD (CRO)



## mirmick (28 Apr 2011)

Can some one please help on this. Company was set up on 5 July 2008 and first NARD is 5 Jan 2009 which was missed and no B1 was filed. Now my question is:

Can we file as follows:

1- First B1 made up to 5 Jan 2009 with no accounts

2- Second B1 made up to 5 Jan 2010 with 18 audited months accounts (5/07/08 to 31/12/09)

3- Third B1 made up to 5 Jan 2011 with 12 months audited accounts (31/12/2010) and also file B73 and change ARD from Jan 2010 to Aug 2012.

Thanks for your help


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

mirmick said:


> Can some one please help on this. Company was set up on 5 July 2008 and first NARD is 5 Jan 2009 which was missed and no B1 was filed. Now my question is:
> 
> Can we file as follows:
> 
> ...


 
1. You must file 1st B1 dated 05/01/2009. No accounts are required. 

2. Second B1 must be made up to a date no greater than 05/01/2010 and within 9 months of the year end of your financial accounts. Your 1st AGM should have been held withing the first 18 months and accounts should have been put forward to the members/shareholder at the AGM. *However, you can file the 05/07/2008 to 31/12/2009 audited accounts with the 05/01/2010 annual return. *

3. Your next ARD will now be 05/01/2011 which is now overdue, if you can prepare 01-01-2010 to 31/12/2010 audited accounts and file these with an annual return dated 05/01/2011 *and then in October of this year* file *another annual return* dated *30/09/2011 *along with a copy of the same accounts already filed (01/01/2010 to 31/12/2010) and tick the NO box on the B1 with this 4th annual return.

You will now have 30/09/2012 as your next ARD and you will file 31/12/2011 accounts with this annual return anytime in 2012 up to 28/10/2012, and if filing earlier than 30/09/2012 ensuring you tick the YES box.

No B73 is required for this, and you will have the maximum time allowed by the CRO, and as you already have the accounts prepared, no extra fees incured. 

any questions on any of the above info, please just ask


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

Just for information, a B73 can only push out an existing annual return date (ARD) by no more than 6 months. So if you have an ARD of 05/01/2011, you can only push it out to 05/07/2011. A B73 cannot be used if you have gone past your existing ARD by more than 28 days, so with a ARD of 05/01/2011, the B73 should be filed with a B1 no later than 02/02/2011. (no accounts are required when filing a B1 & B73, however, they must be filed with the newly elected ARD, 05/07/2011 in this example)


----------



## mirmick (28 Apr 2011)

Ronan, thanks a lot. I calculated the late fee using the above dates and came to a rough estimated figure €2,800. Would that be right if B1 & accounts are files immediately. There is no way we can file accounts with different date to reduce late fee? I suppose it will remain same.


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

mirmick said:


> Ronan, thanks a lot. I calculated the late fee using the above dates and came to a rough estimated figure €2,800. Would that be right if B1 & accounts are files immediately. There is no way we can file accounts with different date to reduce late fee? I suppose it will remain same.


 
1st B1 (05/01/2009) will be €1240 (or €1220 if filed online)

2nd B1 (05/01/2010) will be €1240

3rd B1 (05/01/2011) will be €392 if filed today (so add €3 every day until it is filed)

You cannot change the 1st ARD, this is set in stone. The 2nd ARD is linked to your accounts and cannot be greater than 05/01/2010. And the rest follows on from this. The 1st and 2nd B1's are at maximum fees and wont increase anymore. My suggestion as to filing another B1 and accounts dated 30/09/2011 in October this year is your best solution but wont reduce the costs now.


----------



## mirmick (28 Apr 2011)

Great help. Thank you.


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

Just remember to tick the NO box on the B1 when you are filing the 4th annual return dated 30/09/2011 and accounts 01/01/2010 - 31/12/2010. You can file this online using core.ie in October and will only cost €20. 

A side effect of doing this enables you to claim audit exemption going forward (if this applies to you), again reducing costs greatly going forward. 

All the best.


----------



## beejay (24 Aug 2011)

Hi RonanC,
Having kind of similar problems here, sorry for latching on but you seem to be well up on these issues.
I registered the company (one person contracting - me!) in March 2010 and filed my frist B1(without any accounts) on Sept 2010 (6 months later)
I am currently completing the next B1 for my ARD date of Sept 2011.
Q1-  Would I supply accounts for the March 2010 to Sept 2011 timeframe i.e. 18 months?
Q2 - Which type of accounts attachment do I add?
Q3 - What shape or form would the attachment take , is there a typical type form P&L etc...
Many Many Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## RonanC (26 Aug 2011)

beejay said:


> Hi RonanC,
> Having kind of similar problems here, sorry for latching on but you seem to be well up on these issues.
> I registered the company (one person contracting - me!) in March 2010 and filed my frist B1(without any accounts) on Sept 2010 (6 months later)
> I am currently completing the next B1 for my ARD date of Sept 2011.
> ...


 
Q1. There is a requirement that you hold an AGM within 18 months of incorporation and that you lay a set of accounts before this AGM. My advice would be to prepare a set of accounts from March 2010 to December 2010 and file these with your September 2011 B1. You are allowed a maximum of 9 months between your financial year end and the date on your B1. Try and use this as much as you can and never shorten it unless you really have to. Filing September 2011 year end accounts with a September 2011 B1 leaves you with no room for manoeuvre. 

Q2. The type of accounts depends on several factors.

Are you a "[broken link removed]" as defined by the Companies (Amendment) Act 1986? If so, you can file an abridged balance sheet and an auditors report. 

Are you entitled to claim [broken link removed] as per section 32 of the Companies (Amendment)(No.2) Act 1999? If so, then in theory you could prepare your own accounts, which would be a balance sheet and notes to the accounts where applicable. 

Also have a read of [broken link removed]. It is an information leaflet prepared by the CRO, on audit exemption and on preparing accounts for small private companies. 

Q3. Answer to this may be found in the above information leaflet, but you might need to speak to an accountant for further clarification on your own individual case.


----------



## hastalavista (26 Aug 2011)

as the audit exemption  link RC provided seems broken here is the linkhttp://www.cro.ie/en/downloads-information-leaflets.aspx

to the full list of leaflets

If availing of audit exemption then it is number 10

One thing to watch is that the CRO seem to have tighten up on what pages need to be signed by the directors. I had been filing the same layout for 8 years and then this year they insisted a second page in the accounts be signed.

There is no template and it took 3 iterations before I got it right.

All they did was keep referring me to leaflet 10

Will dig out the stuff later but RC may know what I am on about


----------



## beejay (30 Aug 2011)

Thanks Ronan, a great help. I will try to get some of my similar colleagues accounts (single employee contractors like myself) and maybe emulate them with my detail obviously!! - Beejay


----------



## beejay (30 Aug 2011)

Hasta, Links worked for me and also many thanks for your help. BJ


----------

